# Are You Wormy?



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I was on youtube and the side bar subject was most of us have some kind of parasite. 

I know I use to worm my kids in the 70s and 80s. We'd go to health dept, pick up little can insert poop then county health dept would tes it. Sometimes negative sometimes positive.

Back then it was pin worms now its all kinds of parasites from our meat and veggys. 

I always wash my vegetables real good then rinse in vinegar then wash again. I use the same vinegar several times I have in a mason jar. I pour it over the veg in a bowl once done I pour it back into jar with lid.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Everyone should watch this video. Many of our health problems ar because of parasites.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Just take Diatomaceous Earth a few times a month. If it is good enough foo our cats, dogs, horses, it's good enough for us.
The first time I took it---I was surprised when looking at my toilet!! Yep--aghast!!


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

JayJay said:


> Just take Diatomaceous Earth a few times a month. If it is good enough foo our cats, dogs, horses, it's good enough for us.
> The first time I took it---I was surprised when looking at my toilet!! Yep--aghast!!


That would be food grade diatomaceous earth only.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

zimmy said:


> That would be food grade diatomaceous earth only.


Of course.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

JayJay said:


> Just take Diatomaceous Earth a few times a month. If it is good enough foo our cats, dogs, horses, it's good enough for us.
> The first time I took it---I was surprised when looking at my toilet!! Yep--aghast!!


 My daughter uses DE and we use food grade DE for our chickens and dogs. I would rather get the one we will take from another suppley other than feed store though. I'll ask daughter where she gets hers.:wave:


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I have some that I use around my home to help with insects and spiders, etc. I have been looking for food grade and haven't been able to find any. Anyone know where to get it, preferably at a local kind of store.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> Everyone should watch this video. Many of our health problems ar because of parasites.


You realize that just because it's on the internet doesn't make it true, right?


----------

